# Steelhead Seminars



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know there are normally seminars at various locations, but I have not heard much lately. I checked the Sheffield Gander Mountain website and didn't see any info, I'm just wondering if anybody on here might be able to point me in the right direction....Me and my buddy have been out so many times with little success so we need all the help we can get haha Thanks guys!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd consider a guide. I know many don't like guides, but one day of fishing with one, you can learn so much. Shorten the curve


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, thats the plan. I'm waiting until we get more spring-like conditions to set a date


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

RStock521 said:


> Yeah, thats the plan. I'm waiting until we get more spring-like conditions to set a date


How much more spring-like weather are you looking for? LOL


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

BigDaddy300 said:


> How much more spring-like weather are you looking for? LOL


Haha, good point. This "winter" has been unreal so far. :bananapartyhat:


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

Ill second the guide idea. I bought myself and my two good friends a guided trip for christmas and it was worth way more than the cost of the trip. Learned things that wouldve taken years to stumble onto or figure out on my own. Way worth it.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Yanky said:


> Ill second the guide idea. I bought myself and my two good friends a guided trip for christmas and it was worth way more than the cost of the trip. Learned things that wouldve taken years to stumble onto or figure out on my own. Way worth it.


who did you use? would you recommend? Ihave not targeted them, but plan to so a guide would be good idea!

thanks


----------



## brunmaster (Mar 23, 2011)

go to the ohio central basin steelheaders website.there is a steelhead workshop thats open to the public coming up in febuary and its free.the website will give the details. i'm sure you will get some good pointers that will get you in the right direction.keep trying, success will come!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Take the time and hit the river any time you have a chance.....talk to ppl, stop at the popular spots, see what there catching them on, check out there setup, depth, shot placement, bait. Most people are more than willing to help. I think its much more rewarding to learn on your own. no offense intended to guides, or the ppl who hire them........Just my 2¢

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Yanky said:


> Ill second the guide idea. I bought myself and my two good friends a guided trip for christmas and it was worth way more than the cost of the trip. Learned things that wouldve taken years to stumble onto or figure out on my own. Way worth it.


Thanks again for using us.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Thanks again for using us.


SPAM , but no doubt a very good guide.LOL


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

I caught a great Steelhead seminar by Jeff Liskay at the Boat Show. He fishes spin so I appreciated that. Very thorough and helpful, especially for beginners and mid-level. You might want to check with him for his next seminar - [email protected]


----------

